# Mr. Sandman



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

He sneaks across the rooftops in the chilly Autumn air, waiting for the wee ones to fall fast asleep. Is that the wind I hear rustling the dry October leaves? Is that a tree branch scratching at my window? Nighty-night little children...lay down your head and give in to Mr. Sandman, for he brings nothing but the happiest nightmares.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dave, thats awesome, guess your out of your rut! Its great to see someone else put something on there roof, ive been doing it for a few years, and people just freak over it. That is really cool, a great prop idea!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome as usual Dave!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

kuddos dave!!! your wife was wrong


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two thumbs way way up!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Say your prayers, little one
Don't forget, my son,
To include everyone

Tuck you in, warm within
Keep you free from sin
Till the sandman he comes

Sleep with one eye open
Gripping your pillow tight

Exit: light
Enter: night
Take my hand
We're off to never-never land

Something's wrong, shut the light
Heavy thoughts tonight
And they aren't of Snow White

Dreams of war, dreams of liars
Dreams of dragon's fire
And of things that will bite

Sleep with one eye open
Gripping your pillow tight

Exit: light
Enter: night
Take my hand
We're off to never-never land

Now I lay me down to sleep
Pray the Lord my soul to keep
If I die before I wake
Pray the Lord my soul to take

Hush little baby, don't say a word
And never mind that noise you heard
It's just the beasts under your bed
In your closet, in your head  thats stupid--lol great job dave


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

really bad night shot...it started raining as soon as it got dark so I really haven't had a chance to take any good pix yet.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave, your the MAN.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, I envy your imagination! Great prop!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Now that's pure Haunting Entertainment!!! Awesome!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome as always Dave!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is just fantastic. As usual, I am in awe of your talent!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He came out great dave....love it!


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

really cool!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Excellent!! No way I could sleep knowing that was on my roof. Looks great up there!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Dave! I think your story telling props are awesome. The character is always great and the execution and attention to detail are inspiring. I love the fetal skulls in his hands, they add so much creepiness once it register that they are not just tiny skulls. Creeptastic!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> I love the fetal skulls in his hands, they add so much creepiness once it register that they are not just tiny skulls. Creeptastic!!!


Tiny skulls? lol. I think maybe you are missing the proportion of this prop, DC...
what if I told you those skulls were near life-sized? Mr.Sandman's head is one of those 30 inch skulls that BigLots sold a few years back...he stands over 6 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

He be Creepy... Oh i love it


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!! Sid, I really, really like Mr Sandman! You came off with a fantastic interpitation of him. Nice work.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave that is phenomenal - can you be my man crush?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Tiny skulls? lol. I think maybe you are missing the proportion of this prop, DC...
> what if I told you those skulls were near life-sized? Mr.Sandman's head is one of those 30 inch skulls that BigLots sold a few years back...he stands over 6 1/2 feet tall.


Double holy cr*p!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

VERY nice! So unique!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm off to nightmare land
I like this guy..
great job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent prop. I've been trying to figure out how to use my roof more.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to use my roof more.


"It's not just for shelter anymore!" -- _Anita Bryant_


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Awwww,you had my hopes up.I was expecting The Sandman from The Real Ghostbusters cartoon.Especially when you wrote "Nighty night little ones."I so hear Frank Welker's Megatron raspy voice when I read that.

Oh well,it's still awesome non the less.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I was with DC I thought they were smaller skulls but now knowing how large they are I may have to take a drive down to see this in person. Great job Dave.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee hee  Looks really great. And Bedlam looks right at home!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll say one thing, no one's gonna be running off with that guy. How'd ya get him up there, a forklift? A chopper with a winch? The force (after all, size mattes not)?

"Mr. Sandman, send me a dream... Make it the scariest I've ever seen..."


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

one must be wise in the ways of the props, young jedi.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

My favorite so far this season of all the props I've looked at, I loved it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Just brilliant Dave! He really will make you think twice about falling to sleep...


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That kind of talent shouldn't be bottled up in just one person. Clone yourself!

I love the pose - really sells it. Awesome job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man, he is GREAT!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot folks. I can't help but crack a smile everytime I look at my roof and see Mr.Sandman up there....he is just so ungodly huge compared to my other props...the implied 'sneak' cracks me up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks so delightfully evil.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like to make my props over sized when I can.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

wow...that is awesome. Great work.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I gotta admit, Dave...I still like the hump on his back!!! Nice work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any chance on getting a HOW-TO? That prop just screams for a tutorial!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Any chance on getting a HOW-TO? That prop just screams for a tutorial!


Doc, I'll try to put something together for you after Halloween, but I'm really not sure if I'll have time. If I get a chance I'll snap a few pix of his armature and maybe you could reverse engineer it? It is really not as difficult as it looks.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome as always!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

*Great Prop!!*

Just wanted to say that I'm a big Metallica fan and your Sandman prop is excellent.Alot of my ideas/sketches have come from Metallica lyrics too.


----------

